

Show HN: Summon the Warrior - catastrophe

I'm interested in any input or insights on the website, but in particular the concept.<p>The website is called Summon the Warrior and it's eyes-open self-hypnosis scripts and audio sessions.<p>Website: http://summonthewarrior.com/
======
xackpot
I liked the design and just bought a warrior script+audio. I will give it a
try and send you the review.

~~~
catastrophe
Thank you :)

It's still in the experimental MVP stage, but I hope you enjoy it.

~~~
xackpot
I just listened to the audio. I practice positive affirmations myself and your
scripts associate a visual+auditory elements to the affirmations, which is
great. I think I will have to make a habit of listening to them daily.

------
catastrophe
Clickable: <http://summonthewarrior.com/>

------
codegeek
Love the design.

~~~
catastrophe
Thanks you. I felt it was important to convey the energy and possibilities of
it.

